# Great deal on treestands!!



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Looking through the Craigslist classifieds aI came across an unbelievable deal!! These go for about $200/ea. Just thought I'd pass it on.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/spo/799070309.html

Two Baby Grand Alum. tree stands - $50 (Oxford, Michigan)
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-08-16, 6:49AM EDT
Used very little by my son and I. Light-weight aluminum. Also have the ladders and lots of hunting gear, Hoyt Bow, camo clothes, ect. It's almost the season. 248-709-6515


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Just e-mailed the guy and the stands are already sold. Oh well, woulda been a steal though, assuming they were in good shape.


----------

